# Solved: Conditional Formatting for numbers and text



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a first time TechGuy user so here's my question. I have a column of data which contains cells with numbers and cells with text (not both together). I'm using conditional formatting to change the cells that contain numbers which meet certain criteria to red font. My problem is, how do I keep the text from changing color. I want the conditional formatting to ignore the cells containing text so they remain in black font. I don't know VBA language - I'm not that advanced. Appreciate anyone who can help me with this.
Thanks,
reporter1


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Reporter1, welcome to the forum.

Can you post some sample data?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What is the conditional statement that you are using?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Use 
Cell value is Between 0 100000 (use your values)

That is assuming you can specify the lower and upper value.

That way the text will remain black.


----------



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a sample from the column. I formatted numbers in the Total ACW column which are >=25.5 to appear in red font. I want the LVE to remain black but it changes to red when I format the column. The example doesn't show it but the LVE all turn to red font when I add the conditional format.


IATT	IAHLD	Total ACW
349	14	26
250	66	19
260	72	33
314	92	20
282	54	0
334	47	27
351	59	22
258	88	20
313	47	7
272	56	25
210	42	0
204	21	24
LVE	LVE	LVE
288	35	16
273	48	23
338	69	0
248	91	9
281	57	27
LVE	LVE	LVE
343	54	8

Thanks,


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

As Rollin Asked....



> What is the conditional statement that you are using?


So the ACW column is the one you are trying to format?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Will "LVE" be the only text that will ever appear, or will other text be found in the column?


----------



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, just the ACW column. The ACW numbers >=25.5 turn red with the conditional format but so do all the LVE in the same column.


----------



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

There are various text cells in the column so not all texts are the same.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you know the highest limit.

If you do set the lowest 25.5 and highest limit and use the between command.

As I said, it will not colour the text then


----------



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

To The Villan,

You're right! Thanks so much for the tip - it will save me alot of time in a few of my reports. I still can't figure out why the conditional formatting affects the text, but as long as this works I'm happy. You're no 'Villan' to me!!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Please feel free to mark the thread as solved using the Thread Tools at the top of the page.


----------



## reporter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to both of you - gamecockfan and Villan for helping me on this. I appreciate your being so generous with your time.
reporter1


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

No problem. I am just glad Villan was able to solve your problem. Please feel free to pick our brains anytime.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

you are welcome reporter1


----------

